# Grafting two cannabis strains



## gogrow (Feb 18, 2008)

i have a few trees and bushes in my yard that were grafted by my wife's great grandfather, and was thinking, can you graft two or more strains of weed together to make a super-mother for clones? theoretically you could have one plant that produces cuttings for several different strains. opinions?


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 18, 2008)

how come everyone keeps talking about this but no one will do it? yes, it should work fine.


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 18, 2008)

I have often thought of this too. I have had success doing it with some of my roses so why not same thing? Hmm. Try it and see, lol. 



gogrow said:


> i have a few trees and bushes in my yard that were grafted by my wife's great grandfather, and was thinking, can you graft two or more strains of weed together to make a super-mother for clones? theoretically you could have one plant that produces cuttings for several different strains. opinions?


----------



## gogrow (Feb 18, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> how come everyone keeps talking about this but no one will do it? yes, it should work fine.


 
sounds a little advanced for myself, maybe someone such as yourself should give it a shot. i dont have the space as of yet to even worry about having a super mother


----------



## northerntights (Feb 19, 2008)

It should work but be warned, since MJ stems aren't that woody so by nature the wound will be more open to infection and rot. Your best bet it to check out a Bonsai forum for information on the process. Oh and pick up some Kiyonal Grafting & Pruning Compound and raffia. Those and a sharp razor blade will be all you need. I used to do grafting all the time when I did Bonsai and that stuff worked very well. I would go into more detail but it's been years since I have grafted so best just to research it...


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 19, 2008)

maybe i'll try it outdoors this year.


----------



## groprofosho (Feb 21, 2008)

ive done it! i have a mother plant that has 5 kinds of kind on it! I took my strongest indica (grows roots like a mofo) and made small 45 degree cuts into the branches (use brainches that are big enough to cut 2-3 mm into without cutting more than halfway through. Its best to do this near the end of the branch so you can bag it later. Dip the cutting in clone solution, and slide it in. Put a wet paper towel or something similar (folded up) in a clear bag big enough to cover the branch you are cloning. Cover the branch, with the paper towel in it (so the humidity will stay constant) spray the inside of the bag with a mister. Tape or tie the bag on so its sealed, and then wrap this with shade cloth or something similar so the inside of the bag doesnt get too hot. 2-3 weeks later you can take the bag off and it should be grafted well. I did this successively so now i only have one mother. You can also graft Hopps onto your plant- and when it grows out and is ready for harvest, the hopps will have THC in it. Then you can make weed beer! Good luck everyone!


----------



## bearo420 (Feb 21, 2008)

groprofosho said:


> ive done it! i have a mother plant that has 5 kinds of kind on it! I took my strongest indica (grows roots like a mofo) and made small 45 degree cuts into the branches (use brainches that are big enough to cut 2-3 mm into without cutting more than halfway through. Its best to do this near the end of the branch so you can bag it later. Dip the cutting in clone solution, and slide it in. Put a wet paper towel or something similar (folded up) in a clear bag big enough to cover the branch you are cloning. Cover the branch, with the paper towel in it (so the humidity will stay constant) spray the inside of the bag with a mister. Tape or tie the bag on so its sealed, and then wrap this with shade cloth or something similar so the inside of the bag doesnt get too hot. 2-3 weeks later you can take the bag off and it should be grafted well. I did this successively so now i only have one mother. You can also graft Hopps onto your plant- and when it grows out and is ready for harvest, the hopps will have THC in it. Then you can make weed beer! Good luck everyone!


i dunno, i just cant believe this though


----------



## stickyicky77 (Feb 21, 2008)

I read in one of my beer making books that people have crossed hops with weed. It makes sense since hops is a close relative of Cannabis Sativa. Just think, a bud that contains THC, CBC and Lupulin. I have been thinking about trying to cross some good weed with some hops to make a really kick ass Ale. I was thinking about trying to pollinate some hops buds with some weed pollen and growing the seeds to get the hybrid cross. Grafting sounds like that might be a better option. Where can i find more info on grafting??? If i did try the pollination method, would it be better to use weed pollen and pollinate the hops buds or use hops pollen to pollinate marijuana buds for seeds to make a hybrid cross strain???


----------



## northerntights (Feb 21, 2008)

The exparaments first done on grafting MJ to hops were a disaster. It can be done but you get nothing of use from it, for either smokers or brewers. Cross pollination won't work, been tried before as well and MJ doesn't even respond to the pollen. They are not CLOSE relatives genetically, they can graft but it's useless.


----------



## groprofosho (Feb 21, 2008)

Sorry hopps grafting is just something i read in high times, so i havnt tried it myself. i do know that grafting weed strains will work though, as im sitting in front of my bubblegum widow G13 nothern lights gooberry mother. Imagine when i flower her


----------



## gogrow (Feb 22, 2008)

groprofosho said:


> Sorry hopps grafting is just something i read in high times, so i havnt tried it myself. i do know that grafting weed strains will work though, as im sitting in front of my bubblegum widow G13 nothern lights gooberry mother. Imagine when i flower her


thanks man, thats what i was wondering, figured it had to be possible. i dont give a damn about grafting weed with anything else... why would you need to? post a pic, cause im sorry, i'll have to call bullshit on this one until you post a picture.


----------



## stickyicky77 (Feb 22, 2008)

Where can i get more infor on grafting???


----------



## stickyicky77 (Feb 22, 2008)

northerntights said:


> The exparaments first done on grafting MJ to hops were a disaster. It can be done but you get nothing of use from it, for either smokers or brewers. Cross pollination won't work, been tried before as well and MJ doesn't even respond to the pollen. They are not CLOSE relatives genetically, they can graft but it's useless.


Have you tried grafting hops to mj before??


----------



## gogrow (Feb 22, 2008)

stickyicky77 said:


> Have you tried grafting hops to marijuana before??


it is well documented that it wont work..


----------



## groprofosho (Feb 22, 2008)

check out a bonsai book at the library. Many plants can be grafted and it is a technique used by bonsai farmers to create large roots quickly and often used to cultivate slow growing varieties such as the japanese maple, which will be grafted to the base or root stock of a plant that has fast growing roots and will establish more quickly....why wouldnt it work for weed? its one of the most diverse and easy to grow, most adaptive plants in the world. Ill post some pics when i can get a more secure computer. i dont like putting pics on computers unless i can trash them later. You can also grow several plants together from the base. If you grow two plants together by cutting a slice off of each plant's stalk and tying them securely together with clay to prevent drying they will grow together even if they are different varieties. Im talking about weed now here. From this point you will have two root systems leading to "one" combined stalk. Bonsai farmers at this point will cut the top off of the weaker plant and the roots will be used for the remaining plant. This creates the appearance of two large roots coming out of the soil when in fact it is two that have been grafted and pruned. Ill work on creating one like this and ill post it as well. Ill look at what this technique is called and post it later so you can research it if your interested.


----------



## gogrow (Feb 22, 2008)

groprofosho said:


> check out a bonsai book at the library. Many plants can be grafted and it is a technique used by bonsai farmers to create large roots quickly and often used to cultivate slow growing varieties such as the japanese maple, which will be grafted to the base or root stock of a plant that has fast growing roots and will establish more quickly....why wouldnt it work for weed? its one of the most diverse and easy to grow, most adaptive plants in the world. Ill post some pics when i can get a more secure computer. i dont like putting pics on computers unless i can trash them later. You can also grow several plants together from the base. If you grow two plants together by cutting a slice off of each plant's stalk and tying them securely together with clay to prevent drying they will grow together even if they are different varieties. Im talking about weed now here. From this point you will have two root systems leading to "one" combined stalk. Bonsai farmers at this point will cut the top off of the weaker plant and the roots will be used for the remaining plant. This creates the appearance of two large roots coming out of the soil when in fact it is two that have been grafted and pruned. Ill work on creating one like this and ill post it as well. Ill look at what this technique is called and post it later so you can research it if your interested.


 
im not calling you out on your info. actually i appreciate it, as you do know what you are talking about and not just pulling my leg. im not wasnt trying to say that you were lying... i/we all just love pics and was just wanting to see one, figured that would prompt a post. understand the security issues/paranoia, as i just started to post pics myself. 

how long have you been into bonsai? i know the root thing you are talking about, (but not the name) as my wife and i have been looking into some bonsais lately. looks really cool, but def takes alot of care and patience. 

btw, if you have pics, im sure i speak for the community when i say that i would love to see a multi strain mother and will gladly help you get your pics up securely if there is any way i can. how bout a bonsai pic to hold us off????

ps. bump up on your rep


----------



## groprofosho (Feb 22, 2008)

well i appreciate that. ill be sure to put some posts up as soon as i can. I especially want to show off my room as im proud of my watt to gram efficiency. My setup is as follows: a hallway of racks that have tupperwares on 2 levels....each rack holds 4 30 gallon tupperwares that each hold three plants. Two HPS 600's and one MH600 are in an air cooled glass tube hanging vertically on a light mover. The plants are about 6 inches from the lights as they move down the hallway. Im getting 2 g per watt and i dont have co2 in the system yet. Using both sides of the bulbs has improved efficiency immensely. Next im going to experiment a horizontal setup and try growing plants upside down so they have no gravitational resistance. ive heard of people growing tomatoes upside down and doubling yields.


----------



## sk3tch3 (Feb 23, 2008)

hops is not just closely related to hops they are cousins. of the same species... cannabis. it is perfectly fine to graft them together because hops grows as a vine up a terrace or tress. if you intertwine the plant with the hops it will correct itself with phototropism. thus creating the graft


----------



## marijuanajoe1982 (May 20, 2008)

Hey I know I am relatively new to these boards, but I'm not that new to this game. While I have not attempted to graft any limbs from plant to another, I do know a little about grafting as I have a family member involved in agriculture, fruit trees in particular, and have seen some of it and had it explained. when you graft, no actual genetic material or DNA is from one part of the graft is used by the other part. its sort of like a transplanted organ. The usual reason for grafting is to attach a part of one plant which is fruit producing, but not particularly acclimated to a certain area, to another part from a different plant in the same species that is better adjusted to the region or growing conditions. 
Say, for example, you have a particular soil type that is hard and rocky and only one variety of rosebush, or apple tree, or whatever, has a strong enough root system to grow well and give good results. but you, however, want to grow many different tropical varieties. you could grow the hardy variety until it has a strong root system, then you slice the little grooves and insert little starts from the tropical varieties and now they get to use the big tough root system that is the only one able to get what they need. the grafted "limb" gets to utilize the strength of the root system, but it does not change its DNA or take on traits from the plant you graft onto.
I'm not saying this topic isnt very cool. I think its sweet that anyone has done this, but i dont think it will make much difference in the final product. since cannibinoids are formed on the surface of calyxes and does not run through the plant like sap, it would be impossible for any psychoactive properties to be passed on by grafting. there could be uses for this in marijuana however, more research definitely needs to be done.
A possible application for this might be something like grafting branches from a very tall sativa onto the trunk/stalk of a short hardy indica and see if you could get big sativa buds on a trunk that isnt 10 feet tall. anyway, keep up the grafting.


----------



## dicko (May 20, 2008)

still it would be cool grafting a plum to a marijuana plant plums full of thc (if its possible LETS HOPE SO!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## ganjagoddess (May 20, 2008)

gogrow said:


> im not calling you out on your info. actually i appreciate it, as you do know what you are talking about and not just pulling my leg. im not wasnt trying to say that you were lying... i/we all just love pics and was just wanting to see one, figured that would prompt a post. understand the security issues/paranoia, as i just started to post pics myself.
> 
> how long have you been into bonsai? i know the root thing you are talking about, (but not the name) as my wife and i have been looking into some bonsais lately. looks really cool, but def takes alot of care and patience.
> 
> ...



Im calling him out, I dont believe him at all..

you are transparent as a liar, you look, smell, and act like one.

Not so, then prove me wrong mister so scared to post pictures....
next your excuse is gonna be I dont own a digital camera....

Please, does lieing make you feel cool???

Your info is fine and right but dont say you do something you dont....


----------



## marijuanajoe1982 (May 21, 2008)

dicko said:


> still it would be cool grafting a plum to a marijuana plant plums full of thc (if its possible LETS HOPE SO!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


-It's not possible... To my knowledge there is only one plant that can be grafted with cannabis besides cannabis itself, and that is hops. Studies have been done on this. When they grafted a hops flowering top onto the root/stem of a cannabis plant, they just got a small hops plant with cannabis roots. No THC in the hops flowers. Likewise a flowering cannabis top was grafted onto hops root system and it lived, but didn't change its appearance or do anything except be a pot plant with the roots of a hops plant. 
-The reason it works with hops is because that is the only plant closely enough related to it for them to share fluids and tissues and not reject the graft. As I stated before on this thread it's not possible for grafts to share DNA with eachother. It's like a donated organ. I know it would be cool, but c'mon people. It would be pretty cool if I could just produce my own THC and other cannibinoids in my brain and get just as high as I wanted with exactly the right type of high, but thats never gonna happen so I won't spend much more time thinking about it's plausibility. I know we are all probably high, but did anyone take a biology class in high school?


----------



## marijuanajoe1982 (May 21, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> Im calling him out, I dont believe him at all..
> 
> you are transparent as a liar, you look, smell, and act like one.
> 
> ...


-I believe this guy talking about the bonsai techniques does know what he is talking about. It would be possible, but the grafted plants never share any genetic material or DNA. Also, you cant just graft a cannabis plant to a douglas fir, you have to graft it with something compatible. certain plants can be grafted together and its usually because they are related in some way, however distant. 
-For the idea of the multiple strain mother I think that would be neat, if you could get it to work it would be a space saver. The only thing i would worry about would be slicing all my mother plants in half. If your 'experiment' didn't work, well, I hope you took some clones before you tried this out. There wouldn't be anything particularly special about the buds from this plant or the clones produced by the indivudual grafted sections. This method would basically only be necessary if you needed a couple mother plants and only had room for one, and even then, the risk of killing off your mother plants. If you are not a professional there is always that chance. Be careful


----------



## ganjagoddess (May 21, 2008)

No no his info is spot on, entirely possible.

Im saying he doesnt have a mother with 5 strains grafted to it.

He may very well have read about it, but he doesnt own it himself...

thats all, he is transparent.

His info is great though.

But anyone can tell he is lying about owning a mother that he grafted 5 strains to!!!!


----------



## JTSBossMan (May 23, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> Im calling him out, I dont believe him at all..
> 
> you are transparent as a liar, you look, smell, and act like one.
> 
> ...


Agreed, pics plx.


----------



## gogrow (May 23, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> No no his info is spot on, entirely possible.
> 
> Im saying he doesnt have a mother with 5 strains grafted to it.
> 
> ...


 
damn, i forgot about this thread!... but yeah, i think he was full o' shit also, (at least about having the 5 strain mother) but it is possible, dont know how practical it would be though


----------



## marijuanajoe1982 (May 26, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> No no his info is spot on, entirely possible.
> 
> Im saying he doesnt have a mother with 5 strains grafted to it.
> 
> ...


Ah I see. I think if someone had the dedication, love, time, know-how, raw materials, and everything else that would be necessary to perform what is botany's version of a multiple limb-tramsplant recepient, they might also posess a FUCKING CAMERA with which to document this amazing phenomena. A most noteworthy assertation, ganja goddess. I'm with you all the way. plausible... but why? I have only thought of one theoretical application thus far, and it would depend on very specific factors and is as of yet untested and may never prove feaseable.


----------



## howie1221 (May 28, 2008)

it will work ten-fold... its JUST as simple as stemming two hosuehold plant strains together.. if you do so, make sure to take pics


----------



## HippieMan (May 29, 2008)

Grafting cannabis onto other plants work.

The only problem is that THC doesn't graft onto the other plant.

So you could graft your favorite weed strain onto a tomato plant and it would work, but only the grafted branch/branches would--or would have the potential to--produce THC.

Hats are up right now about the topic, only because cannabis hasn't been grafted onto every species of plant to test it out, but based on the experiments that have already been conducted in the past and present it is best to assume that it isn't possible simply with breeding or otherwise regular gardening methods-- but in the future may be available when we further develop our hortictulure technology and get more into the genetic code of things


----------



## Pidgeon (May 31, 2008)

This is a bit off topic, but while I was touring in Germany I came across a beer that contained small amounts of THC. It was probably added to the beer, but there is always the possibility that the mj plant was grafted to the hops.


----------



## gogrow (May 31, 2008)

Pidgeon said:


> This is a bit off topic, but while I was touring in Germany I came across a beer that contained small amounts of THC. It was probably added to the beer, but there is always the possibility that the mj plant was grafted to the hops.


 
probably just brewed with some weed in it. no special genetic breakthroughs there.


----------



## Pidgeon (Jun 2, 2008)

gogrow said:


> probably just brewed with some weed in it. no special genetic breakthroughs there.


Yeah, I figured as much. Nevertheless it was some decent beer.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 2, 2008)

do i put cloning gel on my graft or just do it dry?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 2, 2008)

i went ahead and used just a tiny bit of gel. i cloned 2 jacks surprise to my outdoor flowering santa berry. if these 2 take i will add 2 hijack branches.


----------



## thenoob888 (Jun 2, 2008)

FDD to the rescue! Finally someone legitimately tries it.
Were the Jack's surprise already flowering as well?
Keep us updated on how it goes.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 2, 2008)

thenoob888 said:


> FDD to the rescue! Finally someone legitimately tries it.
> Were the Jack's surprise already flowering as well?
> Keep us updated on how it goes.


no. 

the jacks surprise is in the orange pot. the other 2 are 2 phenos of hijack. they will be next.


----------



## SmokeAronAnonAthon (Jun 3, 2008)

i met a guy in austin texas whom did this and yes it was a monster of a mother plant it looked like frankenstein and it had duct tape on it lol. BUT. the motherfucker worked perfect for 6 months strait he harvested white rhino, super skunk, and ak- 47 from this one plant and i wish i could take some lessons from him


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 3, 2008)

YESS!!! go forth FDD, and make the 5 strain mother. mmmwhahahaha


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 3, 2008)

this morning i see a slight drooping of the leaves on the grafted branches. this is normal for cuttings. if it perks up in the next day or so i think i will have it.


----------



## gogrow (Jun 3, 2008)

wow, i stopped checkin this thread for awhile... then i come back and see that fdd has jumped in and is giving it a go. when i made the thread, i was pretty sure it was possible, and was hoping you had or would try it. you sir, are




still my hero.


----------



## ivebeencanceled (Jun 3, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> this morning i see a slight drooping of the leaves on the grafted branches. this is normal for cuttings. if it perks up in the next day or so i think i will have it.


Sir, my hat is off to you once again.
Im pretty sure this should work.


Im exciteedddddd


----------



## ThunderLips (Jun 3, 2008)

wow, GL on this one FDD.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 3, 2008)

they looked dead this afternoon. i may need to use thicker cuttings.


----------



## ivebeencanceled (Jun 4, 2008)

Retry this!
Cmon, this has to work....right?
Maybe the cuttings need to be more "woody"?


----------



## fierybong (Jun 4, 2008)

stickyicky77 said:


> Just think, a bud that contains THC, CBC and Lupulin. I have been thinking about trying to cross some good weed with some hops to make a really kick ass Ale.


While that would most certainly kick ass, aren't you looking at like a year+ from seed to beer? Also... doesn't THC .have. to be heated before it becomes psychoactive? Not that it couldn't be, but are you going to pasteurize home brewed beer?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 4, 2008)

ivebeencanceled said:


> Retry this!
> Cmon, this has to work....right?
> Maybe the cuttings need to be more "woody"?


i think it needs to be done indoors. i know it will work. i pulled them apart today. they died. the ends of the cutting and the plant both dried out. i need to do a "wet wrap". whatever that is. i have a few plants i may try this on in doors. it will be a while though. my plate is full at the moment.


----------



## fierybong (Jun 4, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i think it needs to be done indoors. i know it will work. i pulled them apart today. they died. the ends of the cutting and the plant both dried out. i need to do a "wet wrap". whatever that is. i have a few plants i may try this on in doors. it will be a while though. my plate is full at the moment.


Bero420 says it in the first page of the thread  I asked SWIM who knows his plants if that would work (they who have run a commercial greenhouse) and they said that is like a backyard version of the process.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 4, 2008)

fierybong said:


> Bero420 says it in the first page of the thread  I asked SWIM who knows his plants if that would work (they who have run a commercial greenhouse) and they said that is like a backyard version of the process.


i used black electrical tape.  i think with the proper "tools" i can make it work. direct sunlight might not have helped either.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 4, 2008)

Black electrical tape isnt ideal for the direct layer.

Use Cling wrap, covered in black masking tape.


----------



## yayo elite (Jun 5, 2008)

marijuanajoe1982 said:


> -I believe this guy talking about the bonsai techniques does know what he is talking about. It would be possible, but the grafted plants never share any genetic material or DNA. Also, you cant just graft a cannabis plant to a douglas fir, you have to graft it with something compatible. certain plants can be grafted together and its usually because they are related in some way, however distant.
> -For the idea of the multiple strain mother I think that would be neat, if you could get it to work it would be a space saver. The only thing i would worry about would be slicing all my mother plants in half. If your 'experiment' didn't work, well, I hope you took some clones before you tried this out. There wouldn't be anything particularly special about the buds from this plant or the clones produced by the indivudual grafted sections. This method would basically only be necessary if you needed a couple mother plants and only had room for one, and even then, the risk of killing off your mother plants. If you are not a professional there is always that chance. Be careful


 so lets say im trying to create a hybrid, and my first couple of plants didnt turn out so well, that is the seeds i extract from the cross pollinized buds, could i use the mother plant and graft my offspring onto it, and just keep inbreeding the buds? that is to say would i be able to continue the hybriding technique on the same plant, or would i have to just repeat with all the offspring until i was satisfied with my results


----------



## blackcoupe01 (Jul 18, 2008)

Im still trying to find some good info on grafting cannabis. Has anyone found anything? Im def giving it a go but want to do more research first


----------



## firebullet (Jul 19, 2008)

FDD do you put anything under the tape or just straight to the plant? I think I'm going to try this but I think a wet paper towel under the tape might help keep it moist.. 

I have six strains going it would be nice to make one large mother.


----------



## blackcoupe01 (Jul 19, 2008)

I stepped on a nail on a jobsite once, wraped it in electrical tape and later the Dr. told me not to do that because the adhesive on electrical tape causes infection. So I wouldnt use it on a plant.


----------



## sidngroovennude (Jul 19, 2008)

to all the so called experts on grafting hops to ganja it can be done and it is done commercialy here in tasmania they make hemp beer down here and if hemp can graft then so can ganja they have even done behind closed doors experiments into this kind of thing with 100% success but because of legal matters this was never published so before you jump on with your know-it-all attitude telling people it cant be done read the facts from the people who can do it not the lies from the people who cant.


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 19, 2008)

i'm going to be trying this, i've never really considered it before....

i have a collection of cacti grafts of various species. i graft cacti for several reasons, often a species is intolerant of water and the rainy seasons here, and will rot outdoors. grafting to a water hardy stock solves the problem. another example is smaller slower growing species that take 20 years to become noticeable sized can achieve the same size in three years on a fast growing stock. with cacti, humidity is key as the graft heals. i would assume the same for this, so a wrap of moist paper towels and saran may help, and a humidity bag would be needed i think...

another thing i think would be necessary (going on whim here, no research involved  ) would be to line up the vascular bundles (the water pipes). if there is no connection, there is no transfer of fluid, and the scion dies...

ok, going to see what i have to work with in my run down mite infested basement....


----------



## blackcoupe01 (Jul 20, 2008)

Id love to see someone here have a successful run at grafting. Hopefully before I decide to do it so I can learn from their mistakes. Actually, I would have already tried it if my plants were older but I think FDD's right about the size. Plus I dont want to go cutting up my ice without some more knowledge on the subject and all my bagseed plants that I wouldnt mind cutting up are already flowering so Id rather just let em finish. I suppose I could try on my male plant first.


----------

